# Hobart is almost ready.



## jlang (Oct 20, 2002)

Drove by Hobart Dec 1. People fishing the south side of #1. Ice was about 4" thick. The Barnes County Wildlife Federation marked the access on the west side with parking signs and graveled the access to the lake. Don't park beyond the signs because last year the farmers pasture was tore up and a lot of junk was left there. Keep it clean!


----------



## Miller (Mar 2, 2002)

I heard there was some nice perch that came from the south lake.

Shouldnt be long now!


----------



## Field Hunter (Mar 4, 2002)

We drove by Hobart last Saturday.....you'd have to be crazy to be on that ice yet. Hope a couple of perch are worth loosing their lives. Appeared to be some open to nearly open areas on south side of the interstate.


----------



## GooseBuster3 (Mar 1, 2002)

Im waiting another 2 weeks before i head out, just cant be safe enough when it comes to ice fishing. 
Look for the the stock dams that have been flooded they produce some damn nice fish. If you find one you will have one hell of a day. Good luck to all and be safe.


----------



## bowslay (Oct 10, 2002)

Fished Hobart last year and caught good numbers and some jumbos. They seemed to be in pods of year classes. If you found bigger fish they seem to stay together. or start to bite at the same time as well as shut down. Any way, a few buddies went out mon. and caled me from the lake. they reported they could see bottom in over 12 feet of water. last year i couldnt see the bottom of the hole. They reported good ice 4". They didnt mark or catch a fish. This seems pretty odd considering last years success, and the fact they havent had summer preasure. The only conclusion I can draw is that with the thin ice and clear water the fish might be spooking away from the holes.

Anyone have any ideas?


----------



## Miller (Mar 2, 2002)

Do you know which part of the lake they were fishin?My brother fished it TUes. and caught quite a few, but size is still an issue again this year according to him.There's a lot of lakes in that area that will be better this year so Im expecting a lot of that pressure to decrease on hobart.


----------



## bowslay (Oct 10, 2002)

they were fishing north of I94. Was the water clear, and was there snow on the ice now. You are the first person I have talked to that has caught fish on that lake this year. let me know what you were doing if you would.


----------



## Miller (Mar 2, 2002)

I apologize, I must recant my statement.My brother was actually fishing a lake near Hobart.From what I hear Hobart is dead, and I've heard 3 different reasons why? Not much of a bite lately.


----------

